# Chevrolet Volt / Opel Ampera Setup



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Lipo Louis said:


> 25K usd is about 14K euro
> 
> I also found a few damaged Volts for maybe less than 10k ?
> 
> ...


I would 't pay $25k for a brand new Volt. Unless you can get a busted one with good electronics for under $5k I don't think it'd be worth it.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

Lipo Louis said:


> It fully loaded with everything we need right ? 16 kwh of A123 Brushless AC motor and controller.


They aren't A123's, LG Chem I think.


----------

